# A challenge from YSYEO



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How many shots to shoot a penny?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice. What frame/ammo?*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting!

Has YSYEO got a part in this penny ante deal?

Hope he doesn't nickel and dime us!

I have to stop. I'm cracking myself up!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard to do better than that!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

"Cool" on the shot taken....Well done

OM


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice shooting!!! My challenge would be "How many steps forward till I see the penny"

One other note, MIke. The Bean-kung curved shooter you made me a few years ago remains one of my all time favorites! You should try doing those in the Aluminum rod, too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn Bud, the penny never stood chance!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there a lawyer in the house?

18 U.S. Code § 331 - Mutilation, diminution, and falsification of coins

Whoever fraudulently alters, defaces, mutilates, impairs, diminishes, falsifies, scales, or lightens any of the coins coined at the mints of the United States, or any foreign coins which are by law made current or are in actual use or circulation as money within the United States; or

Whoever fraudulently possesses, passes, utters, publishes, or sells, or attempts to pass, utter, publish, or sell, or brings into the United States, any such coin, knowing the same to be altered, defaced, mutilated, impaired, diminished, falsified, scaled, or lightened-

Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than five years, or both.

(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 700; July 16, 1951, ch. 226, § 1, 65 Stat. 121; Pub. L. 103-322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(I), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)

Was the coin in any way defaced? Are we now co-conspirators? Do we assert the Fifth Amendment privilege against self-incrimination?


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue Raja said:


> Is there a lawyer in the house?
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 331 - Mutilation, diminution, and falsification of coins
> 
> ...


I have researched the topic above in the past and when read between the lines broken down into detail word for word one will come to a conclusion that mutilation of currency is illegal IF and or WHEN one alters (in this situation a coin) currency to pass off at same face value after removal of material.

Hence why quarters have a knurled edge. In the past when these coins where made of silver, edges of coins where filed down, shavings were collected and melted down, so therefore a 25 cent piece now weighing less was passed off still as a 25 cent piece. The knurled edges now would show whether a coin has been tampered with.

This would also make penny flattening souvenir machines illegal as well.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Hard to do better than that!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice. What frame/ammo?*


My TTF frame and 3/8 steel.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

LVO said:


> Nice shooting!!! My challenge would be "How many steps forward till I see the penny"
> 
> One other note, MIke. The Bean-kung curved shooter you made me a few years ago remains one of my all time favorites! You should try doing those in the Aluminum rod, too.


That's great! It makes me happy to know you have enjoyed it .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Fun challenge and a great shot!


----------

